

NYTimes takedown regarding my 7-min-workout open app, anyone feels like drawing? - olouv
https://github.com/mgcrea/angular-7min/blob/master/takedown/20130506-nytimes.jpg

======
pavlov
I take it these are the illustrations in question?

[https://github.com/mgcrea/angular-7min/tree/master/app/image...](https://github.com/mgcrea/angular-7min/tree/master/app/images/workouts)

Did you copy the files directly from the NYT site, or did you draw these
graphics using the NYT illustrations as a model?

If it's the latter, then the Times is in the wrong, IMHO[IANAL]... The
characters and poses are generic enough, so as long as you draw them from
scratch, I don't think it should count as infringement.

But if you actually copied the files from NYT, then you should definitely take
them down.

------
varungoel
Woah that blows. Is this your first app?

